# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Understanding iu & how to mix it?

## Money

This whole iu thing is very confusing to me. 

This is what I have:
Needles:
U-100 Insulin 1ml
100 units which is marked off as 10, 20, 30, etc.
marked off with 4 small lines between each intreval of 10.

Jintropin 10iu (3.7mg)/1.ml/vial

Am I correct to think that if I use 5ml of bacterialized water in one 10iu 
vial then I will have 2iu/ml?

I want to start HGH with 2iu/day. Could somebody please explain in lame man's terms how I can do this?

----------


## KimboHalfSlice

You have 10iu of Jintropin. If you add 5ml of liquid to it, then the concentration will be:

10iu per 5ml

= 2iu per 1ml

--

Each *"10 mark"* on an insulin syringe is exactly equal to 0.1 ml. The entire insulin syringe is 1ml.

So if the concentration of your stuff is 2iu per ml, then you will have to inject 1ml every day.

So that means you'd do the following:

1) Take the 10iu vial
2) Add 5ml of water to it giving a concentration of 2iu per ml
3) Every day, draw 1ml from the vial and inject it into yourself

I find it's good to add as much liquid as possible, it makes measurements easier and it also reduces the amount that gets wasted.

----------


## dinko

Mix 100 syrigne units of bac or sterile water to the 10IU vial.
Then each 10 syrigne units = 1IU.

Ie, 25 syrigne units = 2,5 IU of HGH.

Later, if you buy 8IU vials instead of 10IU you can mix 80 syrigne units to make it easier for you to messure.

----------


## znak

You are taking mass (in IU) and dividing by volume.

The concentration multiplied by the volume gives you the IU's.

----------


## Money

> You have 10iu of Jintropin. If you add 5ml of liquid to it, then the concentration will be:
> 
> 10iu per 5ml
> 
> = 2iu per 1ml
> 
> --
> 
> Each *"10 mark"* on an insulin syringe is exactly equal to 0.1 ml. The entire insulin syringe is 1ml.
> ...


This seems to make sense to me. I would put 5ml of water into the 10iu vial and each ml would give me 2iu. Essentially, I am taking 1cc/shot for a total of 2iu. 
I just thought that since I am doing this in my belly on just under the skin, 1cc is a lot.
Does everybody agree that this is the correct scenerio?

----------


## JimInAK

> Mix 100 syrigne units of bac or sterile water to the 10IU vial.
> Then each 10 syrigne units = 1IU.
> 
> Ie, 25 syrigne units = 2,5 IU of HGH.
> 
> Later, if you buy 8IU vials instead of 10IU you can mix 80 syrigne units to make it easier for you to messure.


1 cc is an excessive amount of water to mix for a 2 iu injection. Dinko's explanation is the standard way to mix HGH, from my experience and is what I use.

The thing to remember is that 1 cc = 1 ml = 100 iu's on an insulin syringe.

What I do and what Dinko explained is that for a 10iu vial, dump in 1 cc of bac water. Then what you have is about 1 cc of reconstituted HGH (or 1 ml or 100 iu's in an insulin syringe.. all the same amount).

Now, one single iu from the insulin syringe equals one tenth of an iu of HGH. So if you are taking a 2 iu HGH dose, you will take a 20 iu injection.. a ten to one ratio... easy to figure once you understand it. If you want a 4 iu injection, that would be a 40 iu shot from an insulin pin, etc.

Hope that's helpful...

----------


## Money

JiminAK,

So what you are saying is to take my 1ml syringe, fill that one time and dump it into the vial.
Then 20 marks out of the 100 on this 1ml syringe will give me 2iu. Is this correct?

----------


## KimboHalfSlice

When I was taking hCG , I initially had the stuff concentrated so that each shot was 0.4ml.

Lots of my hCG got wasted this way, because every little droplet had a fair amount of hCG in it.

So I further diluted it so that each shot was 0.8ml. I found this easier to measure, and I wasn't as worried about losing a droplet here and there.

One tip: I find Sub-Q injections into abdominal fat are a lot better if you sit down to do them, all the blubber comes out  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Money

Ok, so then it really doesn't matter how much water. I just have to divide that amount by 5 in order to get 2iu. Correct?

----------


## KimboHalfSlice

Sorry I don't mean to sound partonising here, but this is really simple Maths.

Let's say you're a parent and you've got $10 you want to share between your kids.

If you have 2 kids, that's $5 per child.
If you have 4 kids, that's $2.50 per child.
If you have 5 kids, that's $2 per child.

The Maths involved in calculating the concentration of your GH is the same.

You've got 10iu of GH.

If you add 2ml of water, that's 5iu per ml
If you add 4ml of water, that's 2.5iu per ml
If you add 5ml of water, that's 2iu per ml

Again I don't mean to be patronising.

----------


## ScotchGuard

All good recommendations. Pick one and have a good time.

----------


## Money

ErectileTissue,

Not at all Patronising. In fact, this is the type of responsed I was looking for.
Sometimes, things just need to be explained in lame mans terms.

What it comes down to is we just need to figure out how watered down we want it to be when we inject it.

Thank you for the explanation.

----------


## JimInAK

> JiminAK,
> 
> So what you are saying is to take my 1ml syringe, fill that one time and dump it into the vial.
> Then 20 marks out of the 100 on this 1ml syringe will give me 2iu. Is this correct?


Yes... you've got it bro.

----------


## Someguy123

how does this question come up so often?? are there that many people who failed basic division in math class, in grade 2??

----------


## gixxerboy1

> You have 10iu of Jintropin. If you add 5ml of liquid to it, then the concentration will be:
> 
> 10iu per 5ml
> 
> = 2iu per 1ml
> 
> --
> 
> Each *"10 mark"* on an insulin syringe is exactly equal to 0.1 ml. The entire insulin syringe is 1ml.
> ...



5ml water is way to much. Also i dony think it would physically fit

----------


## JimInAK

> 5ml water is way to much. Also i dony think it would physically fit


I think you're right... you can't put 5 ml in my 10 iu vial, it won't fit. 1 ml is an appropriate amount to put in a 10 iu vial of HGH.

I think it's important to completely understand exactly what's going on with dosing anything you are putting in your body. So I don't mind answering questions for someone who is trying to learn... that's what this site is all about. Different people understand in different ways and some people never really get it, but with patience and determination most figure it out.

----------


## ScotchGuard

I put 1ml in my 10iu HGH vial then each 10 on the syringe is 1iu. I take 5iu/ed so that's 50 on the syringe. I used to split it up 2.5iu in the am and 2.5iu in the pm. I wanted to do an experiment and do 5iu in the am when I have no food in my stomach. Plus, I was getting tired of pinning twice a day. It's been about 4 months and still getting good results from 1 injection of 5iu/ed.

----------

